# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  محتوى الموقع الموقوف Megaupload سوف يتم حذفه يوم الخميس

## mohamed73

*بعد  غلق موقع رفع*  *الملفات المشهور عالميا Megaupload بسبب انتهاك حقوق الملكية  الفكرية , فقد قامت الـــ FBI بغلقه نهائيا , أما الآن فهناك أخبار مؤكدة  على أن جميع الملفات الموجودة على السيرفرات التابعة لموقع Megaupload سوف  يتم حذفها نهائيا يوم الخميس 2 فبراير , و هذا سيأدي إلى إغضاب 50 مليون من  الناس الذين يستعملون الموقع و الذي رفعوا ملفاتهم , غير الناس الذي قد  اشتروا حسابات مدفوعة Premium , فقد دفعت بعض المواقع الحكومية الثمن غاليا  التي توفقت عن الخدمة عن طريق هجمات  الــ DDOS التي قام بها أزيد من 5000  شخص تابع لل ANONYMOUS .*

----------


## Fannan1

بارك الله فيك اخي   نعم  وقد تم
اعتقال مسؤولين مطلوبين دوليا فيما يتعلق بحملة قادتها الولايات المتحدة  ضد موقع ميجا ابلود
 و هما الألماني سفين اشتيرناتش 39 سنة  و الاستوني اندروس نوم  32 عاما  ناهيك عن المتهم المباشر
مؤسس الموقع الألماني  كيم دوتكوم سميتز  الذي تم اتهامه بأنه العقل المدبر والذي تمكن من ربح اكثر من 175 مليون دولار
 في ظرف وجيز
حسب بعض الصحف الامريكية

----------

